# Just a newbie



## Dgk2022 (5 mo ago)

Hello all. Ive been reading the forum for a bit now and taking in the crowd. Hope you don't mind another member. 

I made a decided to open up today and start a couple posts today and several seemed very welcoming to offer advice, opinions and thoughts. 

I am recently married as of March to my equal. While no marriage is perfect we fit well together for the best part. 

Both from previous marriages that were 10 year relationships. Mine from when I was much younger. His giving him the gift of a now 14 year old daughter.

In between, I was in a mess of as relationship of 7 years with a narcissist, which resulted in much abuse, mentally, enotionally and physically. So, I have a broad range of experience there. It was alot to overcome, but made me alot stronger in who I am today and wiser in what I am. 

Getting married young, 20 years ago, and settling also 'helped' in the aspect of making a more careful choice this time around I think. 

Thats my long story short. Hope to talk more with everyone and hope to be able to help where I can. 

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck to you. Marriage is hard work. As David Schnarch says in his book the Crucible, Marriage if done correctly is that hardest thing two people can do. It is a people builder. It takes two individuals and through pressure and heat forges them into a single family unit that is stronger than the individual components.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome, I too was much much more fussy and careful second time around.


----------

